# Rod Pod Eigenbau Detailfrage



## Speci.hunter (9. Juni 2020)

Moin,

ich bin zur Zeit an einem Eigenbau RodPod dran. Die gewisse Vorlage bietet das fishcon pod. Nun brauche ich ausfahrbare Beine, entweder ist mein Plan ich mache das aus Alu Rundmaterial 20mm Durchmesser und drehe vorne eine Spitze dran damit das eine bessere Standfähigkeit hat oder aber ich nehme Alu-Rohre und Klebe oder befestige solche Kegelspitzen dran ??!!Was meint ihr dazu ? Vllt hat ihr noch eine bessere Lösung ?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Juni 2020)

Die Dinger haben doch nen Gewinde, warum also nicht in Alurundmaterial nen passendes Gewinde schneiden?
Die Frage wird dann vermutlich auch sein, ob Vollalu oder eben Rohr (müßte man schauen, ob es entsprechendes Material in der Wandstärke gibt) keine Ahnung inwieweit das Gewicht für dich eine Rolle spielt.

Falls Rohr im Vordergrund steht, könnte man ja auch noch ne passende Schraubhülse (zb aus Messing) einsetzen, dann ist die Wandstärke wieder entwas weniger relevant.


----------



## Waller Michel (10. Juni 2020)

Bei 20er Vollmaterial kommt schon einiges an Gewicht zusammen!
Ich würde Rohr verwenden aber ausschließlich ALMG3 wegen der Stabilität und korossionsbeständigkeit .....wegen der Optik würde ich es bürsten.
Die Füße würde ich ebenfalls aus ALMG3 fertigen sonst gehen die Spitzen zu schnell kaputt. Messing würde zwar optisch sehr gut aussehen, aber das würde auch schnell anlaufen, gerade halt im outdoor Einsatz.
Die Füße würde ich zum Einschrauben machen, dann können Sie bei Bedarf gewchselt werden.
Das Rohr würde ich so dickwandig wählen wie maximal erhältlich. ...um eine hohe Stabilität zu gewährleisten!
Die Verschraubung der Füße könnte man bei Bedarf mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung einkleben, wenn Sie zum lockern neigen, was ich jedoch nicht vermute !

So mein Gedanke dazu !

PS. ...man könnte sogar 2 verschiedene Sorten Füße fertigen!  Einmal sehr spitze und einmal mit einem größeren Radius .....dann hättest du für verschiedene Untergründe immer den richtigen Fuß .

LG


----------



## Flussbarschbube (10. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> PS. ...man könnte sogar 2 verschiedene Sorten Füße fertigen! Einmal sehr spitze und einmal mit einem größeren Radius .....dann hättest du für verschiedene Untergründe immer den richtigen Fuß .



Außerdem kann man auch noch einen Satz Schlammfüße kaufen, dass sind alle Eventualitäten abgedeckt


----------



## Flussbarschbube (10. Juni 2020)

Ich habe hier letztens noch ein ähnlichen Tröööt gelesen, bei dem als Unterbau schlicht ein Kamerastativ verwendet wurde bzw. werden sollte. Ist dann natürlich weit weniger Eigenbau, als dein Plan..





__





						Rod pod Dreibein selber bauen
					

Hey,  ich bin derzeit dabei mir ein dreibein rod pod selber zu bauen. Dafür suche ich nun ein geeignetes Stativ bzw. DreiBein. Ich hatte gedacht dass ich in der Kamera Stativ Abteilung was gutes stabiles finde. Dies war jedoch nicht der Fall. Meint ihr ichkaufe mir einfach ein Tripod etwa von...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Speci.hunter (10. Juni 2020)

Super, danke für eure Antworten. Ich werde auch ein Kamera Stativ als dreibein nehmen, allerdings will ich lediglich nur ein Segment als Auszug haben. Und da ist die Frage wie ich die beine fertigen soll ob Rohr oder Alu vollmaterial.
Ehm ich muss gestehen ich habe das mit dem AluRohr und den Fußteilen jetzt so ganz verstanden wie man die miteinander verbinden sollte. wie kann man ein Rohr benutzen z.b 20mm Durchmesser und dann am Ende eine „Fußspitze“ einschrauben ?
@Waller Michel du scheinst dich ja gut auszukennen, kannst du mir auch sagen wo ich diese Material in Braunschweig herbekomme ? In Baumärkte habe ich nichts gefunden, bzw hatten die nur wenig Auswahl und meistens nur kleine Durchmesser.


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2020)

Die Frage ist halt, ob es sich dann noch rentiert. So 100,- € sind gleich verbrasselt und um das Geld gibt es durchaus schon was zu kaufen. Aber wenn es darum geht, etwas eigenes zu schaffen, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben.


----------



## Waller Michel (10. Juni 2020)

Speci.hunter schrieb:


> Super, danke für eure Antworten. Ich werde auch ein Kamera Stativ als dreibein nehmen, allerdings will ich lediglich nur ein Segment als Auszug haben. Und da ist die Frage wie ich die beine fertigen soll ob Rohr oder Alu vollmaterial.
> Ehm ich muss gestehen ich habe das mit dem AluRohr und den Fußteilen jetzt so ganz verstanden wie man die miteinander verbinden sollte. wie kann man ein Rohr benutzen z.b 20mm Durchmesser und dann am Ende eine „Fußspitze“ einschrauben ?
> @Waller Michel du scheinst dich ja gut auszukennen, kannst du mir auch sagen wo ich diese Material in Braunschweig herbekomme ? In Baumärkte habe ich nichts gefunden, bzw hatten die nur wenig Auswahl und meistens nur kleine Durchmesser.


Das ist eine Sache die du in einem Stahlhandel holen musst! 
Da ich leider erst hier zugezogen bin könnte ich auch nicht mehr machen als Google bemühen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. Juni 2020)

Ich habe aber noch kein Kamerastativ gesehen, das die Beine so flach auseinander bekommt wie beim Fishcon Pod. Und die Vorteile eines Dreibeinpods will ich erst gar nicht hinterfragen, Standfestigkeit kann es nicht sein. Im letzten Jahr konnte ich miterleben, wie mein Nachbarangler sein Dreibeinpod samt Angel aus dem See holen durfte, der Karpfen war stärker und der Freilauf war wohl nicht auf ganz so lose eingestellt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Juni 2020)

Speci.hunter schrieb:


> Super, danke für eure Antworten. Ich werde auch ein Kamera Stativ als dreibein nehmen, allerdings will ich lediglich nur ein Segment als Auszug haben. Und da ist die Frage wie ich die beine fertigen soll ob Rohr oder Alu vollmaterial.
> Ehm ich muss gestehen ich habe das mit dem AluRohr und den Fußteilen jetzt so ganz verstanden wie man die miteinander verbinden sollte. wie kann man ein Rohr benutzen z.b 20mm Durchmesser und dann am Ende eine „Fußspitze“ einschrauben ?



Welche Möglichkeiten hast du denn, bzw. hast du ne Drehbank?
Ohne die wird das ganze kniffliger, da du auf passende kaufbare Teile angewiesen bist.
Vielleicht kennst du ja auch jemanden der dir da mal was drehen könnte, alternativ vielleicht auch mal bei diversen Metallbuden (zb Fa. Fiebig inner Hafenstraße, da weiß ich das die auch Dreher und Drehmaschinen haben) unverbindlich anfragen.
Solche Kleinteile sind doch für nen Dreher eigentlich kein großes Ding und du hättest damit präzise gearbeitete Teile.


----------



## Speci.hunter (10. Juni 2020)

Ja, in erster Linie will ich was eigenes schaffen aus Lust und Laune. Aber natürlich geht es mir dabei auch um den Preis z.B fishcon kostet 500€ glaube nicht mal mit buzzerbars, rs custom pod kostet ebenfalls 400-500€. Dabei ist der Aufwand nichts großes finde ich. Ich meine ich bin auch bei solchen Sachen pingelig. Man könnte sogar die Verlängerungsbeine einfach vom Stativ benutzen, das würde auch gehen.
Fishcon und Allweiteren podbauer benutzen meistens manfrotto Stative, habe die Info aus dem Forum hier! Top Info und auch bei fishcon auf der Seite steht manfrotto als Lieferant. Habe mir ein stativ gestern angeschaut, das steht bombenfest, wiegt 2,5kg und die Beine lassen sich komplett anlegen sodass das pod flach auf dem Boden liegt, mit befestigungsheringen zieht da kein Fisch was weg. Es ist wirklich massiv und stabil.


----------



## Speci.hunter (10. Juni 2020)

Kein Vergleich mit anderen Pods, war heute im Tacklehändler und habe verglichen. Meiner Recherche nach komme ich grob auf 210€ +- Inkl.   Top Buzzer bars. Kann aber auch gerne berichten wenn ich fertig bin  das mit der fehlenden Drehbank habe ich wohl auch geklärt, man kann sich einen tagespass kaufen und dann darf man ran. Noch besser wäre es allerdings wenn ich dies auf der Arbeit mit Genehmigung machen kann


----------



## jkc (10. Juni 2020)

Moin, richtig die Fishcon Pods basieren auf Manfrottostativen, sie hatten auch mal ein Fotostativ im Handel welches die Beine soweit spreizen konnte wie die Pods, oft wird es aber durch den "Aufbau" wie Wechselplatte oder Kugelkopf verhindert.

Ist das auf dem Bild überhaupt ein Fishcon? Wenn ja welches? Ein ganz wichtiges Detail fehlt da nämlich, was im enormen Maße zu Standfestigkeit des Pods beiträgt und nebenbei Spielereien wie wechselbare Füße überflüssig macht.
Teuer werden die Pods (auch) wegen dem Hirnschmalz der darin steckt. Fragen wie "ob man die Rohre im Baumarkt bekommt" oder wie man Spitzen mit Schraubgewinde an ein Rohr bekommt, sind zu dem Zeitpunkt wenn das Ding im Laden steht nämlich schon von jemandem geklärt worden.

Dreibein ist auch nicht Dreibein, meistens sind es Detailfragen die ein Pod zu einem sehr guten Pod machen. Ein gut aufgebautes Fishcon flext z.B. kaum etwas um, ganz egal wie der Freilauf eingestellt ist. Schwachpunkt der Dreibein-Pods ist in der Regel die Verbindung von Dreibein und Lafette, auch beim Fishcon.

Grüße JK


----------



## Speci.hunter (10. Juni 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, richtig die Fishcon Pods basieren auf Manfrottostativen, sie hatten auch mal ein Fotostativ im Handel welches die Beine soweit spreizen konnte wie die Pods, oft wird es aber durch den "Aufbau" wie Wechselplatte oder Kugelkopf verhindert.
> 
> Ist das auf dem Bild überhaupt ein Fishcon? Wenn ja welches? Ein ganz wichtiges Detail fehlt da nämlich, was im enormen Maße zu Standfestigkeit des Pods beiträgt und nebenbei Spielereien wie wechselbare Füße überflüssig macht.
> Teuer werden die Pods (auch) wegen dem Hirnschmalz der darin steckt. Fragen wie "ob man die Rohre im Baumarkt bekommt" oder wie man Spitzen mit Schraubgewinde an ein Rohr bekommt, sind zu dem Zeitpunkt wenn das Ding im Laden steht nämlich schon von jemandem geklärt worden.
> ...


Ich warte jetzt erstmal ab und gucke wenn das Stativ da ist. 
Variante 1:
Ich nehme Alu Rundmaterial und drehe die vorne zu einer Spitze, falls es nicht zu schwer wird.

Variante 2:
 Alurohr Außendurchmesser 15mm Innendurchmesser 11mm, dann drehe ich dort Ensatbuchsen rein und vorne kommt eine Spitze mit Gewinde ran.

Variante 3:
Ich nehme die Verlängerungsrohre vom Fotostativ und lasse mir nur eine kurze Aluspitze mit einem Absatz drehen. Der Durchmesser vom Absatz soll eine Passung werden, sodass man die Spitze in das Rohr „reinschlagen“ kann 

so die Theorie  freue mich auf vernichtende Antworten


----------



## jkc (11. Juni 2020)

Hört sich doch nach nem Plan an


----------



## Speci.hunter (19. Juni 2020)

Moin Moin,

habe nochmals eine Frage, weiß jemand wo ich sowas her bekomme. Es schimpft sich rohrbuchse bzw. Rohr einschlag Buchse.Findet man sowas im baumarkt oder bekommt man sowas nur online ? 
siehe Foto.
Ich suche was, was man stirnseitig in rohre schlagen einsetzen kann und mittig mit Gewinde ? Eventuell kann man so einen Einsatz auch aus Messing drehen und mittig Gewinde reinschneiden Und diesen dann in das Alu Rohr reinschlagen ? Was meint ihr dazu ? Ich hätte mir diese Rohrbuchsen gerne mal in Real angeschaut.


----------



## el.Lucio (19. Juni 2020)

Speci.hunter schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> habe nochmals eine Frage, weiß jemand wo ich sowas her bekomme. Es schimpft sich rohrbuchse bzw. Rohr einschlag Buchse.Findet man sowas im baumarkt oder bekommt man sowas nur online ?
> siehe Foto.
> Ich suche was, was man stirnseitig in rohre schlagen einsetzen kann und mittig mit Gewinde ? Eventuell kann man so einen Einsatz auch aus Messing drehen und mittig Gewinde reinschneiden Und diesen dann in das Alu Rohr reinschlagen ? Was meint ihr dazu ? Ich hätte mir diese Rohrbuchsen gerne mal in Real angeschaut.



Wie wäre es denn mit Gewindenieten?
https://www.amazon.de/Metrisch-Gewi...r+m10&qid=1592590336&sr=8-4&tag=googhydr08-21


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Juni 2020)

Das kommt auf den Innendurchmesser deines Rohres an. Es gibt da Gummieinsaetze, die sich selber an der Innenwand beim Anziehen festziehen. Muesste morgen mal schauen, auf wie viel mm die auseinander gehen.


----------



## Speci.hunter (20. Juni 2020)

Innendurchmesser beträgt 23mm. Bin ein wenig genervt, hab die richtige Bauteile gefunden, allerdings nicht in den passenden Durchmesser... gibt es anscheinend auch garnicht. 

andere Lösung wäre, ich lasse die zwei Auszüge,
Nehme nur das letzte Rohr raus und ersetze es durch einen alu kegel mit dem gleichen Durchmesser.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir folgen.
Vorteil: ich hätte die Lösung und das Kopf zerbrechen wäre weg
Nachteil ich finde es nicht so schön mit den zwei spannelementen.


----------



## Speci.hunter (20. Juni 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit Gewindenieten?
> https://www.amazon.de/Metrisch-Gewi...r+m10&qid=1592590336&sr=8-4&tag=googhydr08-21



leider steht da kein AußenDurchmesser von der Niete oder? Wie wird die im Rohr befestigt ? Auch einfach einschlagen?


----------



## Speci.hunter (20. Juni 2020)

Achso muss dazu sagen, ich habe eine Rohr Buchse für Durchmesser 25mm gefunden. Allerdings ist das Maß der Gummilamellen mit 22,3mm angegeben, dementsprechend bei meinem innendurchmesser von 23mm, passt es ja nicht ?! 
es ist zum verzweifeln..


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Juni 2020)

Speci.hunter schrieb:


> leider steht da kein AußenDurchmesser von der Niete oder? Wie wird die im Rohr befestigt ? Auch einfach einschlagen?


Ist ne Presspassung ! Also gepresst oder simpler halt mit dem Schonhammer eingeschlagen  paar Tropfen Hochfeskleber schaden auch nicht! 

LG


----------



## Speci.hunter (20. Juni 2020)

Stimmt, die würde ich mit ner nietenzange quasi gegen die Rohrwand festdrücken oder ?


----------



## Speci.hunter (20. Juni 2020)

_habe jetzt einen Gewindestopfen für 25mm Rohre gefunden. Allerdings steht dort für Stahl Rohre und wandstärke 0,8mm ... 

Ich habe Alu Rohr und eine Wandstärke von 1,0mm.. werde ich somit das Rohr eventuell schädigen bzw. Klappt es oder nicht ? Was meint ihr?  Sry für den Spam.. werde morgen früh nach Kuhfuss fahren und schauen ob die sowas haben. Unsere Baumärkte haben es jedenfalls nicht auf ihren Onlineseiten._


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Juni 2020)

Nein, Gewindenieten werden mit einem Spezialwerkzeug gezogen und haben bei M8 einen Aussendurchmesser von ca. 11,5 mm.


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nein, Gewindenieten werden mit einem Spezialwerkzeug gezogen und haben bei M8 einen Aussendurchmesser von ca. 11,5 mm.



In der Regel ist das so ,das stimmt! 
Es wäre mit der Zange auf jeden Fall fachgerecht! 
Bei Alu kann man mit ein wenig Geschick aber auch so einpressen mit hochfestem Kleber ! ( Würth zB )
Aber vom Fachlichen hast du auf jeden Fall Recht! 

LG Michael


----------



## el.Lucio (20. Juni 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> In der Regel ist das so ,das stimmt!
> Es wäre mit der Zange auf jeden Fall fachgerecht!
> Bei Alu kann man mit ein wenig Geschick aber auch so einpressen mit hochfestem Kleber ! ( Würth zB )
> Aber vom Fachlichen hast du auf jeden Fall Recht!
> ...


Bei Alu geht's auch mit na Schraube und Mutter. Nur bei 23mm Innendurchmesser wird's mit Nieten schon eng.


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Juni 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Bei Alu geht's auch mit na Schraube und Mutter. Nur bei 23mm Innendurchmesser wird's mit Nieten schon eng.


Käme auf einen Versuch drauf an. ......
Hatten wir damals auf Montage hier und da mal gemacht für eine Reparatur! 

LG Michael


----------



## el.Lucio (20. Juni 2020)

Die Frage ist ja auch ob's nicht auch von außen geht. Wenn er sich spitzen selber drehen will, könnte er sie ja auch mit einem Splint von außen sichern. 
So was z. B. https://www.ebay.de/itm/50-x-Klapps...psplint-Klappsplinte-Splint-6mm-/303183639586


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Juni 2020)

Wie schon geschrieben, ich muss nachher nach den Gummigewindenieten schauen. Die wären dafür optimal geeignet, weiss nur nicht das Klemmmass.


----------



## Speci.hunter (20. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, ich muss nachher nach den Gummigewindenieten schauen. Die wären dafür optimal geeignet, weiss nur nicht das Klemmmass.



ja das wäre super!!


----------



## Speci.hunter (20. Juni 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja auch ob's nicht auch von außen geht. Wenn er sich spitzen selber drehen will, könnte er sie ja auch mit einem Splint von außen sichern.
> So was z. B. https://www.ebay.de/itm/50-x-Klapps...psplint-Klappsplinte-Splint-6mm-/303183639586



es gibt auch die Möglichkeit:
ich drehe mir aluspitzen mit einem schaft Durchmesser von 22,5mm , sodass das Stück ins Rohr passt dann bohre ich von außen durch das Rohr und durch die Spitze ( bzw, bohre ich da schon vorher durch) und befestige es mit einem Spannstift.
Problem sehe ich nur darin, wie bohre ich das Alu Rohr zuhause ? Ohne ständerbohrmaschine..


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Juni 2020)

Wenigstens ein Bohrständer wäre gut !
Dann mit einem Zentrierbohrer anzentrieren ...am besten in einem Prisma spannen .
Ganz freihand ist das schnell versaut und wäre natürlich nicht sonderlich prickelnd  
Alternative wäre ein Gewinde von der Seite reinzuschneiden und mit einer Madenschraube zu sichern! Da man dafür nicht so tief bohren muss, wäre das mit etwas Gefühl auch freihand möglich! 
Das Rundmaterial natürlich trotzdem spannen ,zur not mit Hilfe von Holz und einer Schraubzwinge ,dann zentrieren, Bohren, eine kleine Fase mit dem 90Grad Senker und dann Gewinde reinschneiden . M5 reicht dafür!  Der Kernlochdurchmesser wäre dann 4,2 mm .
Man sollte es sich jedoch zutrauen und das nötige Gefühl haben um es freihand machen zu können! 

LG


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Juni 2020)

M6 geht von 12mm Aussendurchmesser auf 17mm Aussendurchmesser, M8 habe ich nicht mehr da. Wenn es nicht eilt, kann ich in der nächsten Woche mal schauen. 

Edit: so sieht es aus


----------



## Speci.hunter (21. Juni 2020)

Habe mir heute gewindestopfen von eBay gekauft und hoffe dass die passen werden ✌


----------



## Speci.hunter (26. Juni 2020)

Gestern kamen die gewindestopfen an, leider haben 2/3 untermaß, sodass ich diese mit 2k Kleber einkleben muss. Sonst machen sie nen guten Eindruck


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Juni 2020)

Hoffentlich ist der 2K Kleber dauerhaft wasserfest? 
Normal benutzt man dafür das von mir empfohlene Hochfest ( Buchsensicherung ) !
Gibt es zB von Würth oder auch Locteit .....

LG


----------



## Speci.hunter (16. Juli 2020)

Es geht voran! Auch wenn ich einige Zeit auf bestellte Ware etc. warten musste. Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage.. 
und zwar habe ich nun meine Aluspitzen erhalten. Die sind aus Aluminium unbehandelt gedreht worden. Kann ich diese nun unbehandelt draußen und im Wasser benutzen und aufstellen ohne das es reagiert bzw. Korrodiert ? Eloxieren wäre eine Option, lohnt sich aber preislich überhaupt nicht. Habe sonst noch an pulverbeschichten gedacht, aber das wird mit der Zeit auch gerade an den Spitzen abgehen. Oder man lässt es einfach unbehandelt, nur weiß ich nicht wie sich das Alu verhält.


----------



## Mikesch (16. Juli 2020)

Alu bildet "selbstständig" eine Oxydschicht aus, welche die Korrosion des weiteren Materiales verhindert. Beim Eloxieren wird diese "Schutzschicht" nur verstärkt und/oder eingefärbt.
Das Alu "rostet" dir nicht weg wie ein Stahlstift.


----------



## Speci.hunter (16. Juli 2020)

Ja ich meine nur dass die dünne Schicht ja relativ schnell zerstört werden kann und dann es doch korrodiert.. weiß aber nicht wie stark es äußerliche Veränderungen gibt


----------

